
Google Trips - cosenal
https://get.google.com/trips/
======
Declanomous
This seems pretty cool, but I'd really like something like this for my own
city. It would be nice to be able to put chores on a list and have Google let
you know the most efficient way to get them done would be.

For instance, if I am going to need groceries in the next 3 days, and I need
to visit a laundromat within the next week, what is the best way to do that?
When is the laundromat the least busy, and when is the grocery store the least
busy? Does it make sense to do both in one trip? Should I bring my laundry
with me to work, and then stop on the way home, or should I go to the
laundromat on the weekend?

Maybe there is a Laundromat near that record store I want to check out, so I
could do that while my clothes are in the dryer. Or maybe Google knows my car
registration is about to expire, and can suggest I go to the DMV at the same
time.

Basically I want an app that is a combination of a secretary and a best
friend. I want something to track of all the stuff that I spend too much
brainpower trying to optimize, and I want it to make helpful suggestions that
are somewhat novel. I find it really annoying when apps suggest something that
is already a matter of habit -- I really don't need a reminder to grab my
morning coffee, it's something I do every morning. Similarly, I'm not
impressed when an app tells me to visit a place that even my most culturally-
oblivious friends know about.

The information required to generate tourist suggestions is much more general,
and probably works better on a statistical/machine learning level. If you were
planning on developing an executive assistant app, developing the app I
described seems like a pretty good first step though.

